# Reacting to & Analyzing Ariana Grande's POSITIONS!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello friends! In today's video, let's take a look at Ariana Grande's newest album 'Positions', and see how it compares to her previous work! Beware of music theory nerding...enjoy!


----------

